# Oil Filter Housing leaking ALOT of oil



## gimmiebyte (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a 99 Jetta Wolfsberg and I saw a GIANT oil spot in my drive way . I found the leak and it's coming from the oil filter housing . Is this a easy fix or should I take it to a mechanic , I am good with the wrench so if I can fix it myself with my brother that would help me save some money . Please help .


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing leaking ALOT of oil (gimmiebyte)*

Have a spare oil filter on hand. It could be as simple as a double stacked oil filter gasket. The gasket from the old oil filter stays on, guy putting on the new oil filter doesn't pay attention and puts the filter on top of the rubber gasket.
There is also the possiblilty of the oil cooler gasket. 
http://www.fixya.com/cars/t1342993-oil_cooler_seal


----------

